# Aura NS12 sub



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Not mine, but pretty low opening bid. 

Aura Sound 12" 400W Subwoofer NS12 794 4A | eBay


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

talk about a world class sub..damn


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I hate when people list something as New (other) and say "NO RETURN, NO REFUND"


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

cajunner said:


> I hate when people list something as New (other) and say "NO RETURN, NO REFUND"


agreed but we all know paypal has your back(only as a buyer)

i would buy it if the price was good and take a chance.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

cajunner said:


> I hate when people list something as New (other) and say "NO RETURN, NO REFUND"


Rookie seller. Buyer has the advantage at this time on ebay.

A scammy buyer files a "significantly not as described"
Money is refunded (buyer rools on ebay) and ebay sees no returns as no returns. Buyer keeps the goods.
Sucko deal.


Seller looks like a standup dude.


----------

